

Chinese search engines "hijacked" - confirmed by multiple sources - gibsonf1
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=071018185855.n6dl3g1u&show_article=1

======
terpua
Even if people don't like Bush, the man has backbone.

~~~
rms
So does the Chinese government. The way you say "backbone" can mean anything.

~~~
terpua
He doesn't mind stepping on people's toes even if it hurts his image/party for
what he things is right (dalai lama, immigration, etc.).

